#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  مشاهده فایل های  Ai و Ps  بدون هیچگونه دردسری

## farah676

با سلام نرم افزار بسیار گم حجم برای نمایش فایل هایی که پسوند Ai - Ps دارند

----------

*asghar847*,*DPS12*,*mas6818*,*tamir405*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## asghar847

> با سلام نرم افزار بسیار گم حجم برای نمایش فایل هایی که پسوند Ai - Ps دارند


*با سلام دوست عزيز برنامه ويروسي ميباشد دوستان ديگر نيز تست کنم و اعلام نمايند*

----------

*DPS12*,*mas6818*,*tamir405*

----------


## farah676

> *با سلام دوست عزيز برنامه ويروسي ميباشد دوستان ديگر نيز تست کنم و اعلام نمايند*


سلام
دوست خوبم شاید فرمایش شما صحیح باشد چون این نرم افزار در آرشیو 2 سال قبل من بوده و در آن زمان کامپیوتر من دارای ویروس بود و در حدود 2 سال است که هر 3 تا 4 روز کامپیوترم را فرمت می کنم قبل آن هم یک بار اسکن می کنم به هر صورت در صورت مشاهده  ویروس در این برنامه به بزرگی خود مرا عفو کنید و احتمالا تا مدت مدیدی در این سایت فعالیت نخواهم کرد 
به امید دیدار مجدد

----------

*asghar847*,*DPS12*,*mas6818*,*tamir405*,*صابری*

----------

